# Supplements such as Mazuri for Raw Diets?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone use a supplement such as Mazuri www.mazuri.com (https://www.mazuri.com/PDF/58QC.pdf - has ingredients) when feeding raw, but lacking bone?

The butcher I buy from always has a lot of meat scraps and I can't use all of it because I have to keep the raw balanced with edible bones and organ meats. I was considering a supplement specifically designed to balance a diet made up of a lot of muscle/slab meat. 

Looking for input and researching it still. Thanks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure, but our head nutritionist has his position in our vet school endowed by Nestle Purina (Mazuri is owned by Purina Mills Inc, which isn't the same company as Nestle Purina anymore, but anywho). I will see if he knows anything about it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Not sure, but our head nutritionist has his position in our vet school endowed by Nestle Purina (Mazuri is owned by Purina Mills Inc, which isn't the same company as Nestle Purina anymore, but anywho). I will see if he knows anything about it.


Thanks! When I was looking over the ingredients, I don't see Phosphorus... Since bone meal and bone is made up of Calcium and Phosphorus, I thought it would be listed in the supplement. Maybe it's a part of one of the other ingredients and not listed?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Or, is bone meal all that's necessary? It's an old time supplement and fertilizer (soil amendment) too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Phosphorus is likely not on there because muscle meat by itself is extremely high in it on its own. You can have really really skewed Ca/P ratios (almost 1:20 if I recall correctly, but don't quote me on that) if you only use muscle meat, so they probably factored that in. In doing home prepared diets, our nutritionist recommend not using bone meal because of the potential for lead poisoning since it accumulates in the bones of cattle (who are really good at licking lead paint and whatnot) unless they have tested specifically for it with quality assurance. In most home prepared diet recipes, nutritionists usually use an appropriate calculated level of calcium carbonate.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Phosphorus is likely not on there because muscle meat by itself is extremely high in it on its own. You can have really really skewed Ca/P ratios (almost 1:20 if I recall correctly, but don't quote me on that) if you only use muscle meat, so they probably factored that in. In doing home prepared diets, our nutritionist recommend not using bone meal because of the potential for lead poisoning since it accumulates in the bones of cattle (who are really good at licking lead paint and whatnot) unless they have tested specifically for it with quality assurance. In most home prepared diet recipes, nutritionists usually use an appropriate calculated level of calcium carbonate.


Thanks for clearing that up. So maybe they are on track with this supplement. It's marketed for wild carnivores.

I read something about the bone meal and heavy metals and also a past scare of "mad cow" passed through bone meal. Read this on the internet.


----------

